# Good News & Nice Things - Day 5 - Clothing!!!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FINALLY... :thumb:

The sizing and position of the logo may change, but we have our first samples of these, plus t-shirts and vests arriving next week.



There will be limited colours available at launch but we'll expand if there is demand.

We should also be able to offer the ability to have your forum username added across the back if you wish.

Once we've finished with the samples these will either be given away free or offered up as prizes.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Second one looks decent, would wear.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Once we've finished with the samples these will either be given away free or offered up as prizes.


What, after we've trained and sweated in them! :laugh:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy said:


> What, after we've trained and sweated in them! :laugh:


Some people would pay extra for that.

Yours. Not mine.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Some people would pay extra for that.
> 
> Yours. Not mine.


Perhaps @ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Perhaps @ewen?


Socks and undies :whistling:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Zipped one looks good


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Both look decent :thumbup1:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Rough price?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

actually look good nice one


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Socks and undies :whistling:


Socks? You like worn socks then eh?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

The pull over one I like, would buy.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

second one looks decent, you should organise in house UK-M clothing photoshoot haha


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> Socks? You like worn socks then eh?


 @ewen probably means after Lorian's had a tug in one haha


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> What, after we've trained and sweated in them! :laugh:


If that's the case...Ebay....there's a market for that kinda thing apparently.. :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Socks? You like worn socks then eh?


Haha I was thinking clean socks and undies from the ukm clothing range .

I know what your thinking about you dirty perv


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

First one looks great. Another great day to be a ukm member


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DazUKM said:


> Rough price?


I don't have final pricing for the printing yet, but probably around £10 for t-shirts and £20 for hoodies/jackets.

I'm sure we'll also run frequent promotions with items as prizes and discounts for Gold / Diamond members.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> @ewen probably means after Lorian's had a tug in one haha


Ha ha!! Although in fairness...he doesn't need a sock! :laugh:



mixerD1 said:


> If that's the case...Ebay....there's a market for that kinda thing apparently.. :whistling:


So I've heard! I'll think I'll stick with selling new and unused lingerie for now though! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha I was thinking clean socks and undies from the ukm clothing range .
> 
> I know what your thinking about you dirty perv


You know me  filth!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooooh I def want one!!

You could expand out as well a sell them with members usernames on for body power events and such

It would be good to pin point the ones who need a slap!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ooooh I def want one!!
> 
> You could expand out as well a sell them with members usernames on for body power events and such
> 
> It would be good to pin point the ones who need a slap!


Bespoke ones are on the agenda...for usernames of maybe even a quote/slogan etc. I'll certainly have one with 'Katy' on the back


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Would definitely purchase #1 if the price is right. Very smart!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Bespoke ones are on the agenda...for usernames of maybe even a quote/slogan etc. I'll certainly have one with 'Katy' on the back


I think it's a great idea....!!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> So I've heard! I'll think I'll stick with selling new and unused lingerie for now though! :laugh:


Hmm....if it doesnt work out (touch wood I'm wrong)..register as a charity selling used/2ndhand clothes and that (in Ireland anyway) takes you out of the higher V.A.T. loop.

No need to thank me!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

#1 looks tidy.

Al.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Look really nice and they appear to fit exactly how I like hooded tops to fit.

Any plans to have "bro, do you even lift?" emblazoned across the shoulders?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm liking the zip up one. Will get one when on sale.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Donny dog said:


> Any plans to have "bro, do you even lift?" emblazoned across the shoulders?


Not with those words, but I did consider these...


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> Second one looks decent, would wear.


I use this hoodie for my gym clothing.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Not with those words, but I did consider these...
> 
> View attachment 141254


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

& ppl have the cheek to say the humour has gone from here.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Got any XXS in stock?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

like the zip up


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ide buy one,could you have ukm logo across the back? I like blue hoodies.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the second one....ending what has been a challenging & noisy November.

Can we buy UKM Ban Hammers too? :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love some of these. About ready to get a few new hoodies and bin my old ones. I'll take 4 please when ready.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Can we have something for the more mature male as well please? Perhaps a nice tweed sports jacket?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Can we have something for the more mature male as well please? Perhaps a nice tweed sports jacket?


Some Brogues would be nice too with ukm spelt out...or are they fashionable again? :lol:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Both look nice, prefer the first one though :thumbup1:


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Was thinking they would look tacky before opening thread but both look decent :thumbup1:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

maybe we could have a special xmas hoodie signed by the mods to be won in the next comp..... :lol:

i like the zipper top!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> ide buy one,could you have ukm logo across the back? I like blue hoodies.


yeah l agree with this, think it would look smart.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Milky said:


> yeah l agree with this, think it would look smart.


How much will they cost,do you know?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> How much will they cost,do you know?


Lorian said around the £20 mark l think mate, first l have heard of them today.

Think the shoulder logo and one across the back would look the bollox.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Milky said:


> Lorian said around the £20 mark l think mate, first l have heard of them today.
> 
> Think the shoulder logo and one across the back would look the bollox.


Yes mate,i want one now lol,nice xmas prezzy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> Yes mate,i want one now lol,nice xmas prezzy!


Ha ha yes to ourselves.

Good point that mate and a bloody pity its been left a bit late for it.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

There actually worth the wait, look well cool defiantly look at getting one  :thumbup:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Suitably impressed guys, rather smart, the zip up one esp.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Really like em both, is there UK-M on the back as well?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Not bad, change the position of the logo on the first one for sure


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Look great,but guys they would look better on me lol


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Zip up one looks good, anything on the back?

When do you think you'll have some stock?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I like the first one, actually looks really nice. Like the fact it doesn't actually say UK-Muscle, as I would feel a plonker wearing anything that suggested I was the UK's muscle, lol.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

They look really good...!

Will you be selling them..? I'd buy a couple  (can't see myself winning them as a prize :lol: )


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Lorian said:


> FINALLY... :thumb:
> 
> The sizing and position of the logo may change, but we have our first samples of these, plus t-shirts and vests arriving next week.
> 
> ...


What is on the back - or is it plain?

Loving the way the forum is moving at the moment


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Inapsine said:


> Really like em both, is there UK-M on the back as well?





Mark2021 said:


> Not bad, change the position of the logo on the first one for sure





no-way said:


> Zip up one looks good, anything on the back?


The logo position isn't finalised. I'm aiming to put a poll up mid-Dec so people can vote on the location.

The back is plain. This is where your forum username could potentially be printed as well.



Conscript said:


> They look really good...!
> 
> Will you be selling them..? I'd buy a couple  (can't see myself winning them as a prize :lol: )


Thanks!

Yes we'll be selling these and several other items early 2014.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> The logo position isn't finalised. I'm aiming to put a poll up mid-Dec so people can vote on the location.
> 
> The back is plain. This is where your forum username could potentially be printed as well.
> 
> ...


I am genuinely really excited about having UK-M gym wear!! Shame my username is my actual name though! People who don't know about UK-M will wonder why on earth I have my name on my clothes! :laugh:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Katy said:


> I am genuinely really excited about having UK-M gym wear!! Shame my username is my actual name though! People who don't know about UK-M will wonder why on earth I have my name on my clothes! :laugh:


Yeah I like that idea, but my name on here is so that I'm anonymous to any sneaky buggers that might go be snooping. lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Both look good, I like the idea of ukm username on back.

If you have to pay extra per letter of name can I change user name to a shorter name?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mygym said:


> Both look good, I like the idea of ukm username on back.
> 
> If you have to pay extra per letter of name can I change user name to a shorter name?


If it works out per letter, then yes - Katy will sort it!

I'm hoping though that we can just add a small surcharge regardless of username length.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

These look good, any word on tshirts?


----------

